# My new baby girls!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all! 

The last 2 of my new babies are now bought and paid for and home. Just waiting for the 3rd doe to be weaned and everyone will be here! Yay! 

The black and white one is Gotta B Kid N Live Laugh Love (Lovey) and the gold one is Gotta B Kid N Sweet Sun Angel (Sunni), she's the daughter of Salem who is one of Whitney's (Red Mare) new does. They are so incredible cute and so sweet.  I love bottle babies! 

I also included a better pic of my buckling Tiny Starz Clay Walker (Walker). He's a love bug too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....  Congrats!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Gosh they are so cute! And love the names you chose! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such pretty babies!! Congratulations ! :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

too cute! and love the names!

Congrats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Theyr so adorable!! Love the colors and names!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!! I love Lovery the best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congratulations!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Ya'll! 

I just adore these little ones. It's so much fun to watch them play. Of course, after what happened with my other goats (lost them all to dogs for those who didn't read my other post) I am a nervous wreck at night even though these babies are practically in Ft Knox at night. I really can't wait to find a LGD.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable......... :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Too cute :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats again on the super cute kids! 
Love all three, and being familiar with their lines I can tell you that you have some very well bred animals there. 
I love your little black and white girl, she's so striking.


----------

